# Is there an age/weight calculator somewhere?



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

We're getting a Chi next weekend and just for fun wanted to see how big she is right now 
She should grow up to be 4 pounds, and is 16 weeks old right now. Is there a calculator for that somewhere?


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Its a good guideline, but not always accurate.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is another in lbs and oz. Can't wait till you get her!!

Chihuahua Puppy Growth Chart


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you guys, and LS too!
I'm going to be so happy once she's home!


----------

